# Next Year's Supply



## Countrybois (Mar 31, 2008)

Free wood delivered by Tree Care Buddy.


----------



## Countrybois (Mar 31, 2008)

Same wood with my saws (440/28" and 034/20") and my "log splitter".


----------



## Countrybois (Mar 31, 2008)

*More wood*

And....a tree a friend of mine was going to push in a pile and burn. It measured 36" at the base and 28" @ 32' up. All firewood now.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 31, 2008)

What is that Chestnut Oak??


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 31, 2008)

cool is that white oak tom trees


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 31, 2008)

My guess was for the first pics, not sure of the others, white oak or ash?


----------



## Countrybois (Mar 31, 2008)

They are red oaks. I don't know what type specifically.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2008)

That tree looks huge layed out like that, lots of great firewood I bet. If my buddy told me he was gonna push that up and burn it, I would have a heartattack on the spot. Green gold right there. Nice pics!

What's that 394xp with the 36" bar?............down boy, down! Sit, good saw, now stay.


----------



## Countrybois (Apr 2, 2008)

The thing of it is, he had several others he had already done that to. He is clearing a spot for a house. I asked him on Sunday what he had done with those trees, I figured he had stashed them somewhere since I know he had a woodburner in his other house. He said "pushed them in a pile and burned them". I, like you, just about had a fit. He said he had one more he was going to take out and asked if I wanted it. After seeing it (the one in the pix) I said most definately. He called again yesterday and said he was taking a couple more out.  The yard is starting to fill up.


----------



## Countrybois (Apr 3, 2008)

Tree service friend just informed me of 14 oaks that are coming down. Now I have to figure out how to get them home. It will be a quick job as he doesn't want the tree huggers buzzing around.


----------



## OilHead (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks too much like work - a days worth even with a gas powered splitter.


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 3, 2008)

You either cut a check to the Arabs or South Americans for oil/natural gas or break a sweat out in the back 40 with some saws and a maul. Take your choice...


----------



## Countrybois (Apr 4, 2008)

That's how I feel. Screw the oil companies. A little hard work never hurt anyone.


----------



## huskykid141 (Apr 7, 2008)

Countrybois said:


> That's how I feel. Screw the oil companies. A little hard work never hurt anyone.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## OilHead (Apr 7, 2008)

Countrybois said:


> That's how I feel. Screw the oil companies. A little hard work never hurt anyone.



Work who the H wants to work hard ,100 years ago OK. 14 more trees give me a break just sell some of it & a new splitter will pay for it self in no time


----------



## olyman (Apr 8, 2008)

OilHead said:


> Work who the H wants to work hard ,100 years ago OK. 14 more trees give me a break just sell some of it & a new splitter will pay for it self in no time


----------



## Countrybois (Apr 28, 2008)

Seven cords and counting. I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## 1215police (Apr 28, 2008)

Just checked LP Prices here in central MN.

250 gallons $2.399/gal
200 $2.419
150 $2.569


That fireplace will pay itself off quickly.


----------



## Countrybois (May 7, 2008)

Here's what we've got split so far and the stove that burns it up. Total of about 8 cords. It's a beautiful sight. This is the first year I've actually stacked everything. I'm hoping to get it a little more seasoned than just throwing it in a pile.


----------



## LNG24 (May 9, 2008)

Do you jump in the hot tub after splitting all that wood up?


----------



## Countrybois (May 13, 2008)

Hah!! As you see, I've been too busy splittin' wood to get that thing fired up. It was a freebie. Supposedly has a bad pump. It will probably sit there until I decide to chop it up and throw it in the stove as well!


----------

